# The Hair Guru finally gets a CHI! lol



## NYAngel98 (Jul 7, 2006)

Yes... it is true. I finally OWN a CHI. lol Mom bought it for me as part of a late bday/early Xmas gift on an Ulta spree yesterday. Got the "Ulta Exclusive" Ultra Chi... in lavender. Oooooh !!! Aaaahhhh!




Gotta love the thermal pouch! lol

I figured it was about time I had one. Would come in handy for keeping this mess in check over the summer. Still going to use my dryer though, and just touch up w/ the iron every so often.

So... this is today's hair (did it last night) still straight despite the rain this morning and the humidity this afternoon.

I also used it with....

TIGI S-Factor Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (also new... got some recc's to try it --- not bad so far! Smells like those old strawberry shortcake dolls from the 80's !!) lol

TIGI S-Factor Defrizzer/smoothing cream

CHI Iron Guard 44 (got it at that trade show in April - finally get to use it! lol)

And a quick finale w/ some Static Guard.. lol

TA-DA! There ya have it... lol



Ignore the face... gym day - And no makeup (too lazy this morning!) lol


----------



## Marisol (Jul 7, 2006)

Dang... your hair look amazing!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 7, 2006)

It looks great! I have a conair flat iron, it works ok. I'd rather have a chi.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 7, 2006)

Awesome! You look amazing love. I'm not much on straightening anymore but I'd love to have the CHI dryer. Well one of these days. I'm so glad that you were able to get the CHI!


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 7, 2006)

In lavender, how pretty! You lucky girl!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jul 7, 2006)

wow, i cant believe how your hair stayed so straight when u straightened it the day before!!! Your hair looks great!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 7, 2006)

Your hair looks fabulous!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 7, 2006)

thank you all my loves!



With the CHI dryer (definitely reccomend it Gwena! get the CHI Rocket if you do) &amp; the ceramic brushes I get my hair straight... pretty much the same as it is in these pictures... but usually on a humid day or the next day... It'll start to wave up underneath and around the temples. So hopefully this will keep the waves at bay.

But ty all for the comments! xoxo


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 7, 2006)

Your mom is pure sweetness, Janelle! You look absolutely gorgeous! I love the lavender. I wish it would've been around when my husband purchased my three.



I hope you enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 7, 2006)

holy crap your hair looks great! enjoy your new chi! i love the color. did they have it in pink?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 7, 2006)

Your hair looks amazing! Enjoy your CHI!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 7, 2006)

You look great Janelle! Love the hair! I SO need to get a CHI!!! I have a Jilbere one that I haven't even opened!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* holy crap your hair looks great! enjoy your new chi! i love the color. did they have it in pink?



yeah.. they had it in lavender, fushia, and lime. The fushia (pink) is like the color of Tova's font... the colored ones are only at Ulta for some reason... I'm not sure why... even on the box it has 'Ulta Exclusive' imprinted on it... the Ulta site doesn't show their CHI irons... never do for some reason ---

but thanks guys!!! xoxo


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 7, 2006)

oh, cool! i want one now! thanks for the pics


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 7, 2006)

welcome... I tried finding pics online b/c I was in lazy mode and didn't feel like breaking out the camera.. lol But no luck --- so I'll just use my box instead


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* welcome... I tried finding pics online b/c I was in lazy mode and didn't feel like breaking out the camera.. lol But no luck --- so I'll just use my box instead



sorry i made you do that


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 7, 2006)

Your hair looks great, Janelle! Those CHI's are awesome....

I have a Canadian version called the Isinis.

I don't think it is a good as the CHI..but I $pent a ***load of money on it






...so I don't think I'll be getting a CHI anytime soon

Enjoy!!!


----------



## LVA (Jul 7, 2006)

ooo .... wow ... i wonder if u ever have any bad hair days ?? and waking up in the morning doesn't count ... hee hee


----------



## Maja (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow Janelle, you hair looks awesome.


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 7, 2006)

your hair looks great and you do too,without makeup


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 7, 2006)

Omg your hair is amazing!!!!! there just seems to be loads of it lol I bet it took you ages to straighten!




x


----------



## Salope (Jul 7, 2006)

Your hair is gorgeous. My sister has a Chi and swears by it. It was super expensive, almost $200 I think, but her friend worked at Ulta and got her a discount.

Enjoy the Chi!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 7, 2006)

i love your hair! chi...you will be mine!!!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 7, 2006)

beautiful lady with beautiful hair = )


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 7, 2006)

aww.. thanks guys!!



(And Jen, stop gropin' me! lmao!!!



) it didn't really take long, just smoothed it out a bit w/ the dryer first... then straightened it w/ the iron. Took about as long (maybe a little less) than just drying alone start to finish. My hair isn't thick at all.... and just to prove it.. Pony shots! lol Now everyone who thought my hair was thick will see how thin it really is!! lol

This is actually the same hair from when I first straightened it (I'm washing it tonight... don't get too skeeved! lol) I wanted to see through all this humidity we've been having, just how well this thing holds up, so I've been shower cappin'... (Plus the damage factor involved w/ ironing too often) I took these pics about 5 min. ago --- so yes, I'm not wearing anything but gloss AGAIN (I'm so glad I have all this makeup, do I ever bother wearing it!?! lol)

Well... here's pics --- you get the idea.. lol ( Excuse the Lil' bit of elastic trouble I had goin' on there lol)


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 8, 2006)

Your hair looks awesome!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 8, 2006)

ty hun!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well since I'm bored &amp; going to hop in the shower anyway... I decided to have a little fun with Mr. CHI.... lol



This is what I like to call the "CHI Pencil Perm"... lol Using none other than the CHI..and yes--- you guessed it !!! A pencil! lol



(I have too much pent up creativity I swear!)

Almost a cross between a cocker spaniel and Weird Al Yankovic lol





And who says a straightener is only for straightening! lol





Ladies &amp; Gentlemen... the hair guru has officially LOST HER MIND!!!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures Janelle. You hair looks great and I love how you curled it.

Question... do you use a scrunchie on your hair at night so that it doesn't get all messed up during the night? That is my biggest issue when I straighten my hair with the iron. When I go to sleep, it always gets jacked up.


----------



## Thais (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Yes... it is true. I finally OWN a CHI. lol Mom bought it for me as part of a late bday/early Xmas gift on an Ulta spree yesterday. Got the "Ulta Exclusive" Ultra Chi... in lavender. Oooooh !!! Aaaahhhh!



Gotta love the thermal pouch! lol
I figured it was about time I had one. Would come in handy for keeping this mess in check over the summer. Still going to use my dryer though, and just touch up w/ the iron every so often.

So... this is today's hair (did it last night) still straight despite the rain this morning and the humidity this afternoon.

I also used it with....

TIGI S-Factor Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (also new... got some recc's to try it --- not bad so far! Smells like those old strawberry shortcake dolls from the 80's !!) lol

TIGI S-Factor Defrizzer/smoothing cream

CHI Iron Guard 44 (got it at that trade show in April - finally get to use it! lol)

And a quick finale w/ some Static Guard.. lol

TA-DA! There ya have it... lol



Ignore the face... gym day - And no makeup (too lazy this morning!) lol

This may sound like a stupid question but what is so special about this iron? LOLHair looks awesome by the way.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Thanks for the pictures Janelle. You hair looks great and I love how you curled it. 
Question... do you use a scrunchie on your hair at night so that it doesn't get all messed up during the night? That is my biggest issue when I straighten my hair with the iron. When I go to sleep, it always gets jacked up.

Why thank you my dear... you're just lovin' the poodle do' aren't ya ?



lol
And yes.. I use a scrunchie. I'm old school like that. I still LOVE scruchies. They're so much easier on your hair than elastics. Elastics are good when you're going for that polished look, but otherwise --- I'm a scrunchie girl all the way. I have a favorite one I use a lot. It's almost a spandex/silky material ... not too tight. Then I wrap twice really high on my head. Sleep w/ the pony above me, and have satin sheets/pillowcases. In the morning I have volume, and zero dents.



Figured I'd throw in a few more pics so you know what the heck I'm talking about.. lol

And to answer Thais' question... it's tourmaline &amp; ceramic, so it's a little gentler on your hair that metal plated ones, it's quick and seems to work well.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 8, 2006)

Janelle... you rock! Seriously girlie... thanks for the pictures. I have cotton pillow cases so that may be more damaging.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 8, 2006)

For you chickie... anytime



I got the satin set at Walmart for less than $30... I absolutely LOVE them. Besides that they are great for your hair, they're so darn COMFY!!! Only flaw is that the sheets and pillows always slide all over the bed! lol

You hair will slide on satin, as opposed to cotton where it'll tend to pull bunch or snag up


----------



## Marisol (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* For you chickie... anytime



I got the satin set at Walmart for less than $30... I absolutely LOVE them. Besides that they are great for your hair, they're so darn COMFY!!! Only flaw is that the sheets and pillows always slide all over the bed! lol
You hair will slide on satin, as opposed to cotton where it'll tend to pull bunch or snag up

Really? I may have to check Walmart out this weekend. And I am with you... scrunchies rock! 
Now I have another question... what is the best way to give your hair volume on that 2nd or 3rd day when its getting a bit flat at the top?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigSexyHair Root Lifter! lololol (another top dollar SHC plug! lol) Either spray a little on your fingers, or directly at the root... lift up w/ fingers and give a little shake while you hold the blowdryer to it on low. (Don't want to blow it all around and make knots!



)

And yeah, check out Walmart --- I was actually on the website today at work checking to make sure they still had them - lol I want to get another set to switch to when these are in the wash... I hate waiting! lol





Here's the LINK if you wanna check em' out. They come in black, red, gold, and ivory (which kinda looks peach on the site) the other colors are on page 3.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* BigSexyHair Root Lifter! lololol (another top dollar SHC plug! lol) Either spray a little on your fingers, or directly at the root... lift up w/ fingers and give a little shake while you hold the blowdryer to it on low. (Don't want to blow it all around and make knots!



) 
And yeah, check out Walmart --- I was actually on the website today at work checking to make sure they still had them - lol I want to get another set to switch to when these are in the wash... I hate waiting! lol





Here's the LINK if you wanna check em' out. They come in black, red, gold, and ivory (which kinda looks peach on the site) the other colors are on page 3.





I knew there had to be a product. Does it produce build up? 
I may have to get the black one... it will match my leopard print bedroom set.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have black... goes w/ my grey for that 'modern' look lol --- I haven't gotten any buildup.. but I only use a little.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting so much info, Janelle!



I'm loving the updates!

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* And yes.. I use a scrunchie. I'm old school like that. I still LOVE scruchies. They're so much easier on your hair than elastics. Elastics are good when you're going for that polished look, but otherwise --- I'm a scrunchie girl all the way. I have a favorite one I use a lot. It's almost a spandex/silky material ... not too tight. Then I wrap twice really high on my head. Sleep w/ the pony above me, and have satin sheets/pillowcases. In the morning I have volume, and zero dents.



Figured I'd throw in a few more pics so you know what the heck I'm talking about.. lol
I threw out all of my beloved scrunchies (years ago) thanks to Carrie Bradshaw.



My husband thought I was crazy.


----------



## KristieTX (Jul 8, 2006)

OMG Janelle, your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## ivette (Jul 8, 2006)

your hair looks gorgeous


----------



## Marisol (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* I threw out all of my beloved scrunchies (years ago) thanks to Carrie Bradshaw.
 



My husband thought I was crazy. Totally



but I remember that episode. It was the one where she was dating Berger.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yay for getting a CHI! Your hair looks so shiny and healthy! I absolutely love my CHI. I dont think I could ever have any other iron except CHI!


----------



## michko970 (Jul 8, 2006)

Your hair is so long and pretty! I really like the lavender, mine is just boring black, but as long as it delivers results I am not complaining.


----------



## Gleam84 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow...you have really gorgeous hair.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 8, 2006)

ty all!! xoxo


----------



## spazbaby (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Yes... it is true. I finally OWN a CHI. lol Mom bought it for me as part of a late bday/early Xmas gift on an Ulta spree yesterday. Got the "Ulta Exclusive" Ultra Chi... in lavender. Oooooh !!! Aaaahhhh!



Gotta love the thermal pouch! lol
I figured it was about time I had one. Would come in handy for keeping this mess in check over the summer. Still going to use my dryer though, and just touch up w/ the iron every so often.

So... this is today's hair (did it last night) still straight despite the rain this morning and the humidity this afternoon.

I also used it with....

TIGI S-Factor Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (also new... got some recc's to try it --- not bad so far! Smells like those old strawberry shortcake dolls from the 80's !!) lol

TIGI S-Factor Defrizzer/smoothing cream

CHI Iron Guard 44 (got it at that trade show in April - finally get to use it! lol)

And a quick finale w/ some Static Guard.. lol

TA-DA! There ya have it... lol



Ignore the face... gym day - And no makeup (too lazy this morning!) lol

Wow, I would have thought you had one of these a long time ago! My hairstylist is CRAZY over CHI but I can't make myself spend that much money. Glad you got it as a gift. I have a semi-cheap (~$25-30) red one; I think it's Conair. It's good enough for me, but the CHI line is definitely superior.


----------



## Thais (Jul 8, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is so special about the CHI?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* Pardon my ignorance, but what is so special about the CHI?



I replied a few posts earlier, but I'll paste...




it's tourmaline &amp; ceramic, so it's a little gentler on your hair that metal plated ones, it's quick and seems to work well

I used it again today... only semi-dried my hair this time w/ the dryer to see if it would straighten out the waves. It seemed to pretty well... glad I finally got one!





I know Spazbaby... lol it was about time.



I'm still not a flat iron fan because of the damage they tend to cause, but I like that I can use it for a quick once over (or even straighten 80% with the iron) and it'll last better in the humidity.


----------



## Thais (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I replied a few posts earlier, but I'll paste...




it's tourmaline &amp; ceramic, so it's a little gentler on your hair that metal plated ones, it's quick and seems to work well

I used it again today... only semi-dried my hair this time w/ the dryer to see if it would straighten out the waves. It seemed to pretty well... glad I finally got one!





I know Spazbaby... lol it was about time.



I'm still not a flat iron fan because of the damage they tend to cause, but I like that I can use it for a quick once over (or even straighten 80% with the iron) and it'll last better in the humidity.





LOL I swear I went through the posts but somehow skipped that one!!! Sorry about that.







That iron I have is called Wet2straight, they say you can use it on wet hair. I never tried to do my whole wet hair with it but I do my bangs and it works well.





I truly like the look of my flat ironed hair but I am afraid I am gonna end up frying it and breaking it up in pieces if I use it every other day. LOL. What do you think?


----------



## lilla (Jul 8, 2006)

I remember that episode too!!



I used to have a lot of scrunchis in the 80s. Yes.... I am old!



Later on I kept 1-2 just to use around in the house.

Janelle, your hair still looks thick. I want long hair too.......





Originally Posted by *Marisol* Totally



but I remember that episode. It was the one where she was dating Berger.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 8, 2006)

You hair looks GORGEOUS!!!! Aren't Chi's fantastic?!


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 8, 2006)

amazing and youre new avatar is so hot!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 10, 2006)

lol... ty guys



xoxo --- I have the wet2straight iron too... but the CHi seems to keep it straighter longer.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* LOL I swear I went through the posts but somehow skipped that one!!! Sorry about that.







That iron I have is called Wet2straight, they say you can use it on wet hair. I never tried to do my whole wet hair with it but I do my bangs and it works well.





I truly like the look of my flat ironed hair but I am afraid I am gonna end up frying it and breaking it up in pieces if I use it every other day. LOL. What do you think?

Omg! Ihave that one too! it's ceramic and has the ions right? My hair loves it! I never use it when my hair is wet though. I need the body that the blow dryer can give, THEN I straighten. But rarely. I'm already coloring it so much that I don't want to encourage more anger in the hair world! lol! Ie: FRIZZIES! lol! 
You're hair is stunning btw! Loven' the shine, silk pillows, the sweet curls you made. I love seeing your pics cause it looks lik eyou've had so much fun!

Thanks for sharing gorgeous!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 10, 2006)

ty Anne-Marie... yeah I was bored, so I tend to get creative when I dont have anything else to keep me occupied.


----------



## sheilarose (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Gorgeous:

You have a beautiful face even without makeup. I can't believe your hair. Looks like silk. Unbelievable shine. My hair is coarse. Have to do so darn much cause I love it shiny. I just made my hair sorta eggplant, plum. Is this like an straightening iron. My hair always looks dry, so will this dry my hair out. I wish my hair looked like yours. Magnifico!!!!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lilla* I remember that episode too!!



I used to have a lot of scrunchis in the 80s. Yes.... I am old!



Later on I kept 1-2 just to use around in the house.



You're not old.


----------



## sheilarose (Aug 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* You hair looks GORGEOUS!!!! Aren't Chi's fantastic?! Saw your notepad. Really excellent. Wow you went to alot of trouble. You are very very pretty.What is the difference between paint and pigments with MAC eye products. Do they have waterproof liner. Their pencil didn't work with me.

Thanks for a very enjoyable and interesting Notepad.

Sheila Rose


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 16, 2006)

i am soo jealous of your hair..


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 17, 2006)

Aww thanks everyone!





And Sheila... any heat tool can damage hair, but with a gentle touch and a heat protectant, you should be ok ... and yes, the CHI is a straightening iron. (Which I use everytime now... God, I told myself I would just use it a little... but I am LOVING the results!!!! Eeeek! lol)


----------



## sheilarose (Aug 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sheilarose* Saw your notepad. Really excellent. Wow you went to alot of trouble. You are very very pretty.What is the difference between paint and pigments with MAC eye products. Do they have waterproof liner. Their pencil didn't work with me.

Thanks for a very enjoyable and interesting Notepad.

Sheila Rose






Sending this again Janelle. When you get time please answer. Thanks.Sheila Rose


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 17, 2006)

Your hair is so beautiful!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sheilarose* Sending this again Janelle. When you get time please answer. Thanks.Sheila Rose

Oh I'm sorry... you quoted Ashley's comment (PinkRibbons) so I thought your question was directed at her. oops!
Paints I find are better just as an eyeshadow base. Pigments are more colorful and vibrant, so they are better as shadows, liners and other areas. Have you used powerpoint pencils? They seem to last pretty long for me. You can also try Fluidline gel liners... all day color that you apply with a brush.


----------



## lovesboxers (Aug 18, 2006)

How in the world did I ever miss this thread??? Thanks Janelle for your wonderful info since I was wondering why in the world a chi costs so darn much. Is it worth all the hype? It seems it is. I have a question though--you said you have the chi hair dryer right? Is that something worth getting? My hair dryer is going out and wondering if I should invest in one of these? TIA hun


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 25, 2006)

I love my CHI Rocket dryer... to me, it's worth the price. BUT, also the Vidal Sassoon one I had was nice --- for much less. It's all a matter of budget. But I definitly recommend CHI dryers.


----------

